# Meine IP remotefinden!



## nasik (4. Juni 2005)

Ich habe zu hause DSL vov 1und1. Bei mir wird die IP Adresse alle 24 stunden geändert. 
Nehmen wir mal an: ich bin auf der Arbeit. Wie kann ich meine IP erfahren? Es reicht schon wenn mein pc alle 24 stunden eine Email wegschickt mit meiner IP.

Bitte helfen.Wäre cool...danke im voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juni 2005)

Du kannst dich bspw. bei http://www.dyndns.org oder einem vergleichbaren Anbieter registrieren.
Wenn du dann zu Hause noch ein Tool am Laufen hast, welches deine IP-Adresse bei Änderung an dyndns meldet, dann kannst du dich bei dyndns.org einloggen und nachschauen, welche IP dort als aktuell vermerkt ist.


----------

